# Is there a way to wrap a custom design and give it to a villager?



## Azeill (Feb 28, 2014)

Title is pretty much it.

You see, I had this neat idea for my villagers. I would make everyone their own specialized shirt they would wear, only, it wouldnt technically be a shirt, it would be their own fur.  It would look like everyone was running around naked in my town. xD Ive already made a white leopard spots shirt for Bianca and a yellow-orange with white belly for Lopez. 

But then I later realized, is it even possible to wrap patterns or custom made shirts? And then mail them off to villagers? D: Or is there any way at all I can get specific villagers to wear the pattern I made for them?


----------



## J087 (Feb 28, 2014)

I couldn't drop yellow leaf items (custom design) so I doubt you can send them as gifts. One you change your pattern that item will also change.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 28, 2014)

Only thing you can do is set up in Able and pray luck Bianca wear it there xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes I love your idea!! But too bad can't be this easy~


----------



## cheezu (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't think it's possible. Your best bet is displaying custom designs at Able's as villagers pick those to wear at times (but there's no guarantee that Bianca would wear the white leopard design you made).


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 28, 2014)

Display the designs.

Even if they don't wear their own fur, you get the sick humor of them wearing their neighbor's fur.


----------



## J087 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just design shirts for them. Horizontal stripes suit anyone.
4 same designs, just a different colour pattern.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 28, 2014)

J087 said:


> Just design shirts for them. Horizontal stripes suit anyone.



prison clothes?


----------



## Azeill (Feb 28, 2014)

Awe man.  Im disappointed. I don't know if I should even attempt putting them in the Ables shop or not, the odds of the villagers I want wearing them are just too slim, and then they will change in the next few days anyway. Besides that but im not 100% sure that I got things aligned right, such as the white on Lopez's belly lining up. I was hoping to experiment with that for a while until I got it perfect. Oh well though.

The prison idea is cute lol. I just wish everyone could wear their own unique design


----------

